# Suzuki scooter conversion



## Chromeone (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey all, long time lurker. 
I've got a dead Suzuki FA50, considering converting to an electric. It has a two speed automatic transmission. Engine, tranny and rear hub are all in a single unit. Drive wheel is only mounted from one side. My thoughts are to replace the two stroke IC with an electric that fits the space available and keeping the transmission intact. Will this work with the two speed transmission and has anyone ever tried this?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks do-able but there might be probs with the right hand swing arm pivot because its cast with the right crank case which you should remove to make room for the motor.
Transmission looks hella complex. Id rather a hub motor.


----------



## Chromeone (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the thoughts. My thought was to remove the left side of the case along with the jug, crank, and the other bits and pieces on the left side. then mounting the electric motor in place of the left side case.
Thoughts?


----------



## Hwfa (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice move on the track


----------

